# What do you need to get on the CFAT for Infantry Trade?



## Unimatrix01 (29 Sep 2011)

Hello, I once did the CFAT for the reserves but I was in a very bad mind state, my first try I got cook then I did it again and failed it completely. 

Verbal Skills     15    5 min
Spacial Abilities 35  10 min
Problem Solving 30   30 min

http://www.publicserviceprep.com/

Its from this website. 

I don't wanna mess up like last time and Im hoping to get infantry. What would I need to get on each part to make Infantry?


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Sep 2011)

That information is not available, but we do have *LOTS* of reading about the CFAT for you:

site:army.ca CFAT

site:army.ca CFAT infantry


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Sep 2011)

Sorry Unimatrix01, but you don't get to keep making new profiles just because you've been an idiot.
I haven't banned your IP address yet so you can still use  Brave New World but I have also banned  Macrinus88.
One more incident and your IP goes also.
Bruce
army.ca staff


----------

